# 94 Maxima hesitation problem



## 94max (Jun 22, 2006)

My 94 Maxima has a hesitation problem. When I acclerate after a stop sign or traffic light I see the needle on the Tachometer surge (go up and down) very little the rpm is around 1500 - 2500 I can provide the exact rpm details on a followup post on this site. This hesitation or surge does not happen or is not observed beyond this rpm range and when I am crusing at higer speeds. I do not feel the smooth accleration from start after a stop point. Any suggestions as to what that problem may be ? 123K miles on the car. Timing blt changed around 90K miles. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

How long since your last tune up??


----------



## 94max (Jun 22, 2006)

Never had one done. Do you think that is the reason ? What is done during a tune up ?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

94max said:


> Never had one done. Do you think that is the reason ? What is done during a tune up ?


It is a good place to start...You probably need one anyway...

A basic tune up consists of new spark plugs/spark plug wires/distributor cap/rotor button...

A more complete tune up includes a new fuel filter/oxygen sensor......


----------



## 94max (Jun 22, 2006)

I changed the plugs, fuel filter, distributor wires at 100 K miles. When I first began to notice this problem. The car now has 123 K miles and this problem just bothers me.


Have not changed the O2 sensor or the distributor cap / rotor button.

Have not had an official tune up bya mechanic after the timing belt was changed by the dealership (around 90 K miles).


Could this problem relate to the Mass Flow Sensor or to sticking injectors ?

One more thing to add....If I do not use premium Octane(92/93) fuel this problem is very prominent. It almost goes away when I add a bottle of the Fuel SYstem cleaner to the tank. This may be just boosting the octane level of the fuel.


----------

